# CKD Bulk



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone has tried a CKD bulk before and how they felt it went.

I have run one before but was less than impressed, however after some posts by Anabolic I'm debating trying it again with a higher amount of saturated fats.

If anyone has any input please let me know. Much appreciated.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry dude

What is it? What dose it do?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

A ckd is a cyclical ketogenic diet. A great diet for fat loss.

This is a rough explanation of it:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_ketogenic_diet

I am looking into following that method but with sufficient macros to bulk. So seeing if anyone has any feedback.

I have a more detailed link on my pc which I shall post when I have a sec


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Lyle Mcdonald has written on the whole low carb/timed carb bulking approach.

less than optimal for sure


----------

